
Buy Mailing List - titanlist
http://www.titanlists.com/purchasing-direct-mail-list/
======
trome
So why do I have to call you to get pricing info for the lists you offer?
Also, the pricing you do provide is unintuitive, like what does Up to "5,000:
$180.00/M" mean? Why are you charging to digitally deliver the lists either by
the way?

Edit: I do see value in quality, screened lists, but what I cited above is
what has kept me from spending a few hundred on a trial run of a direct mail
campaign.

